# [EVDL] Replacement caps for GE EV-1 Controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Steve,

When I overhaul my controller back in 1985, it use these types of GE 
capacitors. I just went to my local motor shop that can purchase there 
capacitors from the General Electric company that have different division of 
equipment and parts located at the industrial park at the Northland Center 
Station in South Field, Mi.

You can just type in "General Electric South Field" in your search engine, 
there will be many divisions that will show up. You will not be able to 
purchase directly from them, unless you are a authorize GE dealer.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steve Powers" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, March 03, 2009 8:33 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Replacement caps for GE EV-1 Controller


> I blew out one of the big caps on my EV-1C controller this morning. I 
> found one replacement cap up for sale on e-bay - only $38. But, I need to 
> replace both just in case. I took the one out of the circuit, and the the 
> car limped up my driveway on half a cap bank, so it still works fine. 
> Those are 30 year old caps, so they can and (apparently do) go bad. 
> Anyone have another new OEM cap, or even 2 used ones in a matched set for 
> this old beast of a controller. I'd like to fix it.
>
> The part I am looking at on e-bay is (but he onmly has one left)
>
> new GE 97F7500 150 UF 250 VDC capacitor 4 forklift EV
> Item number: 180229034516
>
>
>
>
> Thanks,
>
> Steve
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does it have to be the exact same capacitor? Why can't you use 
another brand as long as it fits and has the same ratings?



> Steve Powers wrote:
> 
> > I blew out one of the big caps on my EV-1C controller this morning.
> > I found one replacement cap up for sale on e-bay - only $38. But, I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > Does it have to be the exact same capacitor? Why can't you use
> > another brand as long as it fits and has the same ratings?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> Does it have to be the exact same capacitor? Why can't you use
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > Are these different from the caps in standard DC series controllers?
> 
> Yes; considerably different. The EV-1 caps must be non-polar, because
> ...


----------

